# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shqiperia ne moshen e internetit

## MaDaBeR

Shqiperia ne moshen e internetit. Kjo eshte motoja me te cilen doli Kryeministri yne para disa kohesh. Ne takime te ndryshme, e sidomos ne vizitat e tij ne disa shkolla ai bente propagande rreth kesaj motoje te tijen. Kjo eshte nje gje e mire e cila duhet vleresuar, por çdo gje ka kohe e saj dhe duhet bere ne momentin e duhur. Shqiperia eshte ende e vogel ne moshe per kete moto qe ka hedhur Kryeministri yne. Shqiperia jone e dashur eshte nje vend me qindra probleme te cilat nuk te lene hapsire ti kushtosh kohen dhe vemendjen e duhur dixhitalizimit qe eshte nje shkalle teper e larte e shkences ne ditet e sotme. Ne vendin tone sot njerezit vuajne per buken e gojes, mijera familje jetojne ne varferi te tejskajshme, me te ardhua me pak se 1 dollar ne dite per fryme. Keto familje ndihmohen nga shteti me te ashtuquajturen "Ndihme Ekonomike", e cila eshte nje shume qesharake, qe nuk mund te blesh dot me te as nje thes mielli. A nuk eshte me mire qe Kryeministri yne te hartoje strategji aftashkurtra, afatmesme e afatgjata per kete problem te Shoqerise sone se sa te dale me disa plane qe per momentin jane pothuajse te pamundura per tu realizuar?

E leme varferine dhe le te analizojme pak dhe shkollat, per te cilat Kryeministri ka thene se do vendose internetin ne te gjitha. Ne Shqiperi, gjate muajve te dimrit nxenesit ferkojne duart nga te ftohtit. Kemi shkolla pa xhama, pa ngrohje. Por, kemi dhe shkolla qe jane drejt shembjes ngaqe ne to ka vite qe nuk eshte vene dore. A nuk eshte ne dijeni te ketyre fakteve Kryeministri yne? Si mund te vendosesh internet ne nje shkolle ku nuk ka kushtet me minimale te mesimdhenies? 

Nje fakt tjeter eshte mesatarja teper e ulet e gjimnazeve te Shqiperise, ajo eshte vetem 6.6. Ky eshte nje nivel teper i ulet. Nxenesit çdo dite e me shume po u largohen librave. Dhe kjo ka sjelle dhe kete nivel te ulet te dijeve te tyre. Gjithashtu, neper shkollat Shqiptare japin mesim mesues te pakualifikuar dhe qe nuk jane te afte te japin mesim. E si mund te vendosesh internetin per keta njerez? A nuk eshte me e drejte qe Kryeministri yne te hartoje plane ne rradhe te pare per rritjen e nivelit te mesimdhenies dhe te hartohen plane per rritjen e nivelit mesatar te nxenesve tone se sa te genjehen nxenesit tane me nisma demagogjike?

E pra te nderuar, Shqiperia akoma nuk e ka arritur moshen e internetit, pasi kemi shume probleme te tjera per te kaluar qe te shkojme ne kete moshe.

----------


## Jack Watson

Mosha e internetit vjen me Albtelecomin. Pavarësisht kushteve që Maberi thotë.

Gjithë linja e internetit që hyn në Shqipëri vjen nga Mali i Zi, Maqedonia, dhe Kosova (pak). Pse kjo linjë të mos gjenerohet nga Albtelekomi ynë? Pse duhet që ta marrim nga Telekomi malazez, kur lekët tona mund t'i investojmë në shtetin tonë?

Vetëm Albtelekomi mund t'a sjellë internetin në Shqipëri. Jo internet dial-up, apo si kjo rrena 1 Mega e Abissnet-it (në fakt 1 mega ndahet në 50 veta - teorikisht të paktën), po internet të hajrit, linjë vetjake (të dedikuar). Dhe mbi të gjitha nuk ka nevojë që të shtrihen kabollat komitçe nëpër shtyllat e rrymës apo të gardheve (është bërë qielli si rrjet merimange), e vetmja gjë është lëshimi i rrymës se kabujt e telefonit janë të shpërndara në çdo shpi.

Shpresoj që Alb të privatizohet sa më shpejt, dhe t'ia nisin punës sa më parë këta larot.

----------


## [Perla]

Kur te gjitha kushtet e jeteses jane zero, kur anafalbetizmi ne vend qe te zvogelohet po rritet , ku cmimet  po rriten gjithmone e me shume, ku rrogat  gjoja rriten  duke i tatuar ato marrin me shume sesa japin ... e plote e plote te tjera.

Interneti eshte gjeja e fundit  per te cilen kemi nevoje. Ai eshte i nevojshme kur e gjitha gjerat te tjera jane ne rregull. E te besh propagande per  qeverine dhe arritjet e saj me kete "publicitete" eshte njesoj si te tallesh me shqipetaret.

Nuk kemi asgje dhe pretendojme te kemi "INTERNET "........... Pff TURP

----------


## Kreksi

Une per veti kam diktuar se me te zgjuar se ne paar internetit nuek gjene njeri ne bote...
Nuke e beson njeriu pa e shetitur internetin e botes shqiptare per te vertetuar se sa kemi perparuar ne shume kahje...megjithse kemi mundesi te bejmi edhe me shumë....
Gjeneratae  re qe do vej pas neve do arrije suksese te shkelqyera, ka mjaftë talenta...jami bindyur.

----------


## Borix

Qe nga vete emertimi, eshte nje nga nismat me idiote ne historine e shqiptarit. E para, emertimi eshte i gabuar - cdo te thote ne "moshe (epoke) te Internetit?" Mos valle zhvillimi teknologjik vjen nga kjo (le ta leme menjane alegorine per disa caste)? Jo, eshte, faktikisht, e kunderta. E dyta, s'ka ndonje rezultat - me ritmin qe ecen teknologjia (dhe koha), duhej te ishin shfaqur rezultate. Sigurisht, rezultati eshte i dokumentuar: max. 12% e arnauteve perdorin internetin; nga keta, 1% e perdorin per pune te dobishme...

----------


## Kreksi

Pe r  te mos bere polemika pa nevoj, une po e perseris; ka edeh dobi nga interneti...

Po fracezet per çka e perdorin internetin ?

....per te shkarkuar filma, muzike, per te vjedhur gjera te kota...mos jane diçka me te zgjuar se ne ? - aspak !

----------


## Borix

Riformulim i argumentit te Kreksit, sipas logjikes informale: "Meqenese francezet e perdorin Internetin per gjera pa vlere, atehere midis shqiptareve ka nje fare dobie." Hmm...

----------


## Pratolini

Pike se pari tja thoje dikush Sales qe "Age of internet" nuk perkthehet mosha e internetit por epoka e internetit.
Po u zgjidh ky problem, pastaj mendojme per te tjerat...

----------


## rm_renald

Shqiperia ne moshen e Internetit! - Mashtrimi me i madh i kryeministrit tone z.Sali Berisha.  :djall i fshehur: 

Po marr nje shembull konkret per te vertetuar deshtimin ne fushen e arsimit dhe internetit neper shkolla. Une studioj ne shkollen "Qemal Stafa" ketu ne Tirane. Vjen Saliu dhe thote do ve Internetin. Per cfare do t'a veje internetin? (Pervecse per tu mburrur ne fushaten e ardhshme.)  :djall i fshehur: 

1. Ne shkollen time jane rreth 30 klasa me 40-50 veta secila dhe kabineti me nje siperfaqe vetem 20 m2 dhe 20 kompjutera. Pra me nje llogari te thjeshte - 1500 nxenes / 20 kompjutera = 75 nxenes/kompjuter. Duke qene se Informatika zhvillohet 1 here ne jave 1 * 35 jave mesimi = 35 ore informatike dmth qe interneti do perdoret nga dy nxenes njeheresh nje here ne vit vetem per 45 min. Horror!

2. Per cfare duhet interneti kur nxenesit e shfrytezojne per chat apo pjesa me e madhe per PORNOGRAFI nje fatkeqesi reale, madje dhe pa internet sjellin materiale pornografike me USB qe i shohin ne oren e Informatikes?  :Mos: 

3. Shkolla jone eshte cope-cope, dritaret shyqyr qe spo na bien ne koke. Per sa i takon tabelave duhet te besh nja dy kurse deshifrimi se jane per ibret. Le per bankat e tavolinat qe jane me te amortizuara se vete dreqi. Pse me keto leke mos te beje nje investim si psh. xhama, tavolina etj?

----------


## [Neo]

> Kur te gjitha kushtet e jeteses jane zero, kur anafalbetizmi ne vend qe te zvogelohet po rritet , ku cmimet  po rriten gjithmone e me shume, ku rrogat  gjoja rriten  duke i tatuar ato marrin me shume sesa japin ... e plote e plote te tjera.
> 
> Interneti eshte gjeja e fundit  per te cilen kemi nevoje. Ai eshte i nevojshme kur e gjitha gjerat te tjera jane ne rregull. E te besh propagande per  qeverine dhe arritjet e saj me kete "publicitete" eshte njesoj si te tallesh me shqipetaret.
> 
> Nuk kemi asgje dhe pretendojme te kemi "INTERNET "........... Pff TURP


ti perla ke kapur nje dicka vertete problematike ne shqiperi dhe ajo qe thua ti eshte nje menyre e qeverise per te larguar mendjen e popullit nga to probleme qe ti permende eshte politika e tyre qe te mbushim mendjen njerezve qe ne po punojme dhe mendojne se ka njerez ende aq budallenj sa ta besojne pervec militanteve po nejse si i thone kercen prifti nga belaja se ne jemi nje popull qe shikojme vetem ineresat vetjake dhe nuk ngrihet njeri ne proteste.

----------


## bnik

Eshte qesharake te konsiderosh hyrjen apo jo te shqiptareve ne epoken e internetit duke u bazuar thjesht tek problematikat ekonomike dhe tek deklaratat e homoseksualeve pushtetare!!

Berisha si politikan homoseksual qe eshte ben thjesht  demagogji, ashtu siç bejen demagogji edhe homoseksualet e tjere politikane si te majte ashtu edhe te djathte,  dhe kete e dime shume mre te gjithe!!

IT (information techonlogy) eshte nje nga bazat kryesore  te zhvillimit te nje vendi, pasi eshte infrastruktura themelore (siç eshte e nevojshme infrastruktura rrugore) e administrates dhe institucioneve si shteterore adhtu edhe private !!
Ne boten e soteme nje shtet pa kete infrastrukture IT eshte i vdekur , e perseris ESHTE I VDEKUR!!!!

Per te kuptuar me qarte ate qe dua te them, le te marrim shembullin e Indise qe  eshte bere shtet i pavarur ne 1947 (35 vjet pas shqiperise!!),  dhe po  te krahash situaten tragjike të Shqiperise dhe situaten galopante të ekonomise Indiane,   ve ne re paftesine e shtetit shqiptar aktual per nje zhvillim efikas te ekonomise! 

Analiza njerr  ne drite disa aspekte pozitive qe e kane çuar indine si shtet drejt ketij zhvillimi (nga nje ekonomi bujqesore drejt nje ekonomie industriale) dhe veme re se ka të beje me *teknologjite informatike* dhe me *programet e ndryshme kombetare* ( e perseris KOMBETARE) siç eshte Indian National Information Infrastructure !
link: http://www.ifla.org/IV/ifla63/63kanu.htm 


Perdorimi i IT eshte shume i vlefshem pikerisht sepse IT ul ndjeshem kostot dhe rrit 10 fish kapitalin e investuar!! Prandaj dhe zhvillimi ekonomik indian nuk ka të beje dhe aq me ate qe mendohet gabimisht vend me force te madhe punetore, por ka të beje me nje sere faktesh ekonimke, si psh fakti qe mbi 300 shoqeri multinazionale kane krijuar Qendra Teknike dhe kane ndritur ne kembe Qendra Research & Development (kerkime dhe studime) etj etj 

Ministria e Financave Indiane ne bilancin 1997-1998 ka deklaruar: Nese ka ndonje shkence qe do të dominoje shekullin e 21 kjo eshte Information Technology (IT). Dhe nese ka ndonje sektor ku India mund të zhvillohet më shume se shtetet e tjera si nje lider boteror eshte teknologjia e informatikes. Progreset e fundit të kesaj teknologjie hedhin bazat per trasformimin e jetes njerzore dhe inagurimin e nje shoqerie ne të ardhmen qe bazohet mbi DIJEN. India e ka deshmuar se mund të jet lider boteror ne fushen e IT, prandaj ne kerkojme nje politike kombetare të teknologjise se informatikes me nje program qe parashikon ne 10 vitet e ardheshme shfrytezimin e plote të të mirave të IT ne çdo fushe të jetes kombetare. IT nuk eshte nje luks por nje element themelor per zhvillimin e të ardhmes qe ka per ta bere Indine nje fuqi të software duke siguruar brenda 2000 kompjuter per edukimin informatik ne të gjitha shkollat e vendit.

Ky program kombetar eshte prioritet per te gjitha partite politike indiane dhe diferencat midis tyre dalin ne drite vetem ne menyren e aplikimit te ketij programi !! 
India aktualisht ka 1 baze te forte industriale dhe kapacitet të madh teknologjik qe zhvilllohet çdo dite me hapa marramendse! Ekipet informatike per krijimet e çdo lloj softwari ne bote jane të gjithe indiane, shembull : flash, dreamweaver, firefox, etj. Sekreti qendron tek importimi i know how (NJOHURIVE) nga vendet e huaja drejt Indise. Ne fazat e para të zhvillimit të tyre ekonomik indianeve u mungonin burimet financiare dhe nuk kishin shume shkembime me tregjet e huaja , gje qe detyroi aplikimin e nje politike ekonomike te centralizuar duke i drejtuar investimet derej sektoreve çeles per ekonomine e vendit si ajo metalurgjike dhe mekanike qe ishin baza e zhvillimit industrial. Plus kesaj eksportimet indiane vareshin kryesisht nga bujqesia dhe lendet e para. 

Lexime te metejshme:
- Studimi te Bankes Botrore:  «Unleashing Indias Innovation Toward Sustainable and Inclusive Growth »
- Sudimi i National Knowledge Commission Government of India Innovation in India

----------


## Albo

*Projekti “Internet falas” konfirmohet si sukses i “Shqipërisë në moshën e internetit”*


Zyra postare nr. 3  në qytetin e Durrësit, i  shërben  të gjithë qytetarëve të zones ne pergjithesi me internet falas, por gjithashtu u vjen ne ndihme edhe studenteve, të cilët mund të navigojnë falas prane kesaj zyre postare.

Gjatë vizitës Ministri Pollo tha për mediat: “Bashkë me Drejtorin e Përgjithshëm të Postës Shqiptare z. Gorea, bëmë një vizitë në zyrën postare nr. 3 të Durrësit, për të parë ecruinë e projektit PAP: Pikat e  Aksesit Publik, të lancuar para 7 muajsh dhe tashmë shikojmë që edhe në Durrës dhe në këtë zyrë postare përdorimi i interneti falas është i plotë. Shifrat që jep Posta Shqiptare janë jashtëzakonisht inkurajuese: afro 2.9 milionë përdorues gjatë 7 muajve të këtij projekti, dhe dicka më pak se 400 mijë përdorues në muaj në të gjithë vendin. PAP është një mënyrë që të gjithëve tu jepet mundësia për të lundruar në internet edhe atyre që nuk i kanë kushtet financiare për ta pajtuar këtë shërbim në shtëpi. Të tërë kanë mundësinë që përmes këtij aksesi,  jo vetëm të lundrojnë pa fund në botën e  internetit, të lidhen më këdo dhe në anën tjetër të globit, por dhe të përfitojnë shërbime, që qeveria, gjithnjë e më shumë, po i shndërron në shërbime online. Ky projekt bën të mundur që një shërbim, që do të merrej duke mbajtur radhë të populluara, të mund ta kryesh direkt nga ekrani i kompjuterit, në zyrat e Postës Shqiptare. Kryesorja është që përmes projektit PAP ne kemi internet në të gjithë Shqipërinë dhe në krahinat më të largëta. Posta Shqiptare ka 550 zyra në territorin e Republikës dhe në secilin prej tyre ka kompjuter të lidhur me internet dhe aksesi është falas për të tërë ata që duan ta përdorin.”

Në ambientet e Zyrës Postare Nr. 3 në qytetin e Durresit Z.Genc Pollo Ministër për Inovacionin dhe Teknologjinë e Informacionit dhe Komunikimit dhe Z.Arqile Gorea Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Postës Shqiptare panë nga afër ecurinë e zhvillimit të projektit të Internetit falas, ndërrmarrë nga Posta Shqiptare në kuadrin e nismës së Qeverisë shqiptare “Shqipëria në moshën e internetit”. 

Kryeministria
29/07/2011

----------


## OPARI

kur flet per internetin SALA e ka fjalen per ato qoskat qe jane hapur ne cdo cep te rruges 
SALA nuk e ben llogari sesa % e popullsise e perballon internetin ne shtepi

me kete shprehje kryeministri me kujton nje fjalim qe mbante para atyre te BE ku mburrej se ne shqiperi kemi 6 kanale HD(mire qe nuk permendi se kemi dhe 2 kanale 24 ore me porn) ,apo kur na nxori IPOD-in ne mbledhjen e qeverise ,e di sikur jane arritjet e qeverise qe ai drejton

----------


## Albo

*Pollo: 2011, ishte viti i qeverisjes elektronike*

Eglantina Nasi

Viti 2011 mund te cilesohet fare mire si "viti i qeverisjes elektronike", pasi gjate tij ka pasur arritje te rendesishme ne sektorin e komunikimeve elektronike. Nje fakt te tille e ka bere dje me dije ministri per Inovacionin dhe Teknologjine e Informacionit e te Komunikimit, Genc Pollo, gjate analizes 1-vjecare te ketij institucioni. Ne radhe te pare, ai ka vleresuar rritjen e konkurrences midis operatoreve celulare, gje e cila, sqaroi ai, ka sjelle edhe uljen e cmimeve ne pergjithesi per sherbimet e ofruara ndaj tyre. Sipas tij, si pasoje e numrit te operatoreve, te masave rregullatore per tarifimin me shumice dhe portabilitetit te numrit per telefonine celulare, pervecse jane ulur cmimet, jane rritur edhe mundesite e zgjedhjeve per perdoruesit. Kjo permes paketave te sherbimeve te ofruara nga operatoret, ne kushtet e konkurrences. "Sot gjithkush mund te flase me gjithkend, madje sa gjate te doje, pasi cmimet kane bere pikiate, krahasuar jo me 10, por dhe me 4 vjet me pare. Uljet e cmimeve vetem kete vit, jo thjesht e paketave, por e cmimeve te abonenteve me kontrate, sipas sherbimeve, jane nga niveli prej 18 per qind, deri ne 57 per qind. "Kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te lidhur shqiptaret, qe numrin e celulareve per person e kane me te larten ne Evrope. Gjithcka eshte arritur ne saje te konkurrences, pra te rregullimit tarifor dhe te portabilitetit", beri me dije ministri Pollo, lidhur me nje tregues te tille. Duke permendur ne kete aspekt edhe ofrimin e afert ne kohe, te licences se trete celulare per sherbimin 3G. "Tani, permes sherbimit 3G ofrohet broadband mobile nga kompanite 'Vodafone' e 'AMC' dhe se shpejti, ne javet e ardhshme, nga nje kompani e trete. Pra do te kemi internet te shpejte ne pellemben e dores. Do te mund te informohemi ne cast, te informojme ne cast dhe gjithmone e me shume do te kryejme pune ne cast", tha ai, duke e cilesuar kete gjithashtu si nje arritje te re ne sektorin e komunikimit permes celulareve. Po ne kuadrin e qeverisjes elektronike, Pollo permendi edhe nisjen e ofrimit te sherbimeve permes platformes "Cloud Computing", e cila mundeson hostimin e sistemeve te qeverisjes elektronike (baza te dhenash, aplikime dhe sherbime per qytetaret dhe biznesin). "Vlen te theksohet qe kjo platforme eshte e para dhe e vetmja platforme qeveritare per Cloud Computing e ngritur ne rajonin e Evropes Juglindore", shtoi Pollo, duke e cilesuar si nje arritje, pikerisht per nje fakt te tille. Ndersa sipas tij, sistemi E-Cabinet pesoi nje ndryshim rrenjesor, duke bere pjese te sistemit mbi 1500 nepunes te ministrive dhe duke perfshire ne platformen e re e-Aktet te gjithe hapat e nevojshme per hartimin akteve ligjore. Duke transformuar ne kete menyre, procesin legjislativ ne qeveri ne nje procedure teresisht elektronike. "Ky proces po pasohet nga implementimi i sistemit E-parlament, me tej E-President dhe Gazeta Zyrtare Elektronike, sisteme te cilet do te kompletojne procesin e hartimit dhe miratimit te legjislacionit ne menyre digjitale", beri me dije ministri i Teknologjise. 

KJ

----------


## Albo

*14 janar 2012 - Analiza vjetore e arritjeve të vitit 2011, Ministri Pollo: “Qeverisja elektonike në 2011 arriti një nivel të ri”
*

Njoftim për shtyp


Sot Ministri për Inovacionin dhe Teknologjinë e Informacionit e të Komunikimit z. Genc Pollo prezantoi për mediat analizën 1-vjeçare të arritjeve të vitit 2011. Ndër të tjera ministri Pollo tha:

“Viti 2011 ka pasur disa arritje të rëndësishme në sektorin e komunikimeve elektronike: 

Si pasojë e numrit të operatorëve, të masave rregullatore për tarifimin me shumicë dhe portabilitetit të numrit për telefoninë celulare, është rritur konkurrenca midis operatorëve celularë, janë ulur çmimet në përgjithësi, si dhe janë rritur mundësitë e zgjedhjeve për përdoruesit, përmes paketave të shërbimeve të ofruara nga operatorët, në kushtet e konkurrencës.


Sot gjithkush mund të flasë me gjithkënd, madje sa gjatë të dojë, pasi çmimet kanë bërë pikiatë, krahasuar jo me 10, por dhe me 4 vjet më parë. Uljet e çmimeve vetëm këtë vit, jo thjesht e paketave, por e çmimeve të abonentëve me kontratë, sipas shërbimeve, janë nga 18 % në 57%. 
Kjo është mënyra më e mirë për të lidhur shqiptarët, që numrin e celularëve për person e kanë më të lartën në Evropë. Është lënë pas koha e kërkesës “më thirr se nuk kam lekë ne celular”. Kjo në sajë të konkurrencës, pra të rregullimit tarifor dhe të portabilitetit.


Tani, përmes sherbimit 3G ofrohet broadband mobile nga kompanitë Vodafone e AMC dhe së shpejti, në javët e ardhshme, nga një kompani e tretë. Pra do të kemi internet të shpejtë në pëllëmbën e dorës. Do të mund të informohemi në çast, të informojmë në çast dhe gjithmonë e më shumë do të kryejmë punë në çast. 

Iniciativa e Pikave të Aksesit Publik (PAP) e Postës Shqiptare, që i jep cilitdo mundësinë e përdorimit falas të internetit, në 550 zyrat postare në të gjithë Shqipërinë, ka shënuar gjatë vitit që shkoi 4.1 milion përdorues. Këtë vit do të zgjerojmë më tej nismën PAP, duke trefishuar numrin e Pikave të Aksesit Publik (PAP). 

Qeverisja elektonike në vitin 2011 u ngrit në një nivel të ri. 
Që në nëntor 2011 filloi të ofrojë shërbimet platforma e Cloud Computing e Qeverisë Shqiptare, e cila mundëson hostimin e sistemeve të qeverisjes elektronike (baza të dhënash, aplikime dhe shërbime për qytetarët dhe biznesin).Vlen të theksohet që kjo platformë është e para dhe e vetmja platformë qeveritare për Cloud Computing e ngritur në rajonin e Evropës Jug Lindore. 

Sistemi E-Cabinet pësoi një ndryshim rrënjësor, duke bërë pjesë të sistemit mbi 1500 nëpunës të ministrive dhe duke përfshirë në platformën e re e-Aktet të gjithë hapat e nevojshme për hartimin akteve ligjore, duke transformuar procesin legjislativ në qeveri në një procedurë tërësisht elektronike. 
Ky proces po pasohet nga implementimi i sistemit E-parlament, më tej E-President dhe Gazeta Zyrtare Elektronike, sisteme të cilët do të kompletojnë procesin e hartimit dhe miratimit të legjislacionit në mënyrë digjitale.


Po ashtu gjatë vitit 2011, është vijuar me zgjerimin e rrjetit qeveritar Govnet duke mundësuar ofrimin e shërbimeve te përqendruara, të sigurta dhe me standarde bashkëkohore, për qeverisjen elektronike, për të gjitha ministritë, jo vetëm në Tiranë, por edhe në qarqet kryesore të vendit. Në vitin e ardhshëm shumë shërbime thelbësore të shtetit, si prona, tatimet dhe shendetësia, planifikojmë të jenë digjitale. 

Ndërkohë do të vazhdojë plotësimi i legjislacionit që ofron një klimë miqësore ndaj biznesit, mbron konsumatorin, siguron konkurencën dhe luftën kundër monopoleve të kujtdoqofshin ato.”

Ministria

----------

